
Elon Musk Promises a Truly Self-Driving Tesla in 2020 - simonebrunozzi
https://www.wired.com/story/elon-musk-tesla-full-self-driving-2019-2020-promise/
======
bgibbons
Be interesting to see how government regulation keeps pace with these new
technologies to make them common place in the future.

